# Bristol County?



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello, how would you go about applying for the Bristol County Sheriffs? Where should you start, do, etc. Any info will be great thanks.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

They are currently looking for COs. The starting rate is about $12.00 an hour and you have no benefits for 1 year (probation period). Contact (508) 995-6400 for an application and info. Good luck!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

$12/hr and no bennies... where do I sign? :shock: :shock:


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Don't forget the forced overtime........ You will get forced about 30 hours a week ontop of the 40 you work... so if you apply and work 4-12 shift expect to work the mid -8 shift also.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

or make a campaign donation to the Sheriff, be appointed as a Deputy and make $32 an hour doing road details..................


----------

